#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  ТИБЕТСКО - РУССКИЙ СЛОВАРЬ БУДДИЙСКИХ ТЕРМИНОВ С САНСКРИТСКИМИ ПАРАЛЛЕЛЯМИ

## Ильят

ТИБЕТСКО - РУССКИЙ СЛОВАРЬ БУДДИЙСКИХ ТЕРМИНОВ С САНСКРИТСКИМИ ПАРАЛЛЕЛЯМИ, С ПРИЗНАКАМИ (ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЯМИ) И ПОДРАЗДЕЛЕНИЯМИ

От составителя: данный вариант словаря является не завершенным, так как пока обработана только часть из указанной в конце словаря литературы. Составление будет продолжено не ранее осени 2009.
Цель: все, кто так или иначе сталкивается с Буддизмом, сталкиваются с буддийскими терминами, но не у всех есть возможность читать переводы или изложения на основе переводов, в которых имеются определения и подразделения этих терминов (литературу, приведенную в конце этого словаря), а тем более оригиналы на тибетском или санскрите. Ситуация усугубляется тем, что русская переводческая буддийская терминология пока не сложилась окончательно, а термины на тибетском или санскрите не всегда приводятся в книгах. Словарь рассчитан в основном на эту аудиторию с намерением приблизить, направить эту аудиторию к этим работам - переводам. Но и тем, кто хорошо разбирается в терминах и определениях, думаю, может пригодиться электронный вариант для быстрого поиска нужных терминов и их определений.
Обрабатываемая литература является переводами или изложениями на основе переводов текстов, написанных в основном Учителями - прасангиками. Поэтому определения некоторых терминов относятся к принятым в философской школе Прасангика, что указывается особо; в то время как другие определения являются общебуддийскими. В некоторых случаях (при наличии соответствующих данных) определения даются с точки зрения других философских школ, что также указывается особо.

Обрабатываемая литература:

1. Базаров А. А. "Институт философского диспута в тибетском буддизме"; "Софистическая практика и составляющая тибетобуддийской рациональности «прасанга»"; "Искусство "ошибки" как переход от логико-теоретического к практическому"

2. Кунчен Жамьян Шадба. «Ожерелье мудрых, исполняющее чаянья счастливых». Перевод с тибетского: Дампилон Б. Б.

3. Нгаванг Таши. «Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов» (bsdus gzhung nyi ma`I od zer). Перевод с тибетского: Кучин И. Л.

4. Донец А. М. "Учение о верном познании в философии мадхъямики-прасангики" (развернутое изложение на основе переводов с тибетского соответствующих текстов). Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2006

5. Донец А. М. "Пути Сутр и Тантр в тибетском Буддизме" (переводы с тибетского текстов: Кончог Чжигмэ Ванпо, "Прекрасное украшение трех Колесниц", концепция ступеней и путей; Агван Балдан, "Описание ступеней и путей четырех тантрийских систем великого сокровенного Учения, делающее ясными тантрийские тексты"). Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2007

6. Донец А. М. "Буддийское Учение о медитативных состояниях в дацанской литературе" (развернутое изложение на основе переводов с тибетского соответствующих текстов). Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2007

7. Кунчен Жамьян Шадба. "Золотое ожерелье прекрасных Учений, проясняющих некоторые наставления [относительно] ума и ведания (ведания ума)" (blo rig gi rnam bzhag nyung gsal legs bshad gser gyi phreng mdzes zhes bya ba bzhugs so). Перевод с тибетского: Дампилон Б. Б.

8. "Ум и знание". Сборник лекций геше-лхарамбы Чжамьян Кенцзэ по учебнику Кунчен Жамьян Шадбы "Золотое ожерелье прекрасных Учений, проясняющих некоторые наставления [относительно] ума и ведания (ведания ума)". Перевод: Крапивина Р. Н. Изд-во С.-Петербургского университета, 2005

9. "Источник мудрецов. Раздел "Логика""

10. Щербатской Ф. И. "Теория познания и логика по учению позднейших буддистов" в 2х томах (перевод с санскрита и комментарии текста "Ньяя-бинду" Дхармакирти и его комментария "Ньяя-бинду-тика" Дхармоттары). Санкт-Петербург, Изд-во Аста-пресс LTD, 1995

11. Лекции кхенпо Цултрим Тхарчин, кхенпо Карма Чё Чог и кхенпо Цултрим Зангпо по теории познания в Международном Буддийском Институте Кармапы (филиал в Элисте) по тексту Сакья Пандита "Сокровищница рассуждений верного познания". Перевод: Батаров В., Ермолин В. и Шитов А.

12. Чже Цонкапа. "Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения" (Ламрим ченмо). Перевод с тибетского А. Кугявичуса под общей редакцией А. Терентьева. "Нартанг". С-Петербург, 1994

13. Донец А. М. "Доктрина зависимого возникновения в тибето-монгольской схоластике" (развернутое изложение на основе переводов с тибетского учебников Кунчен Чжамьян Шадбы "Учение о зависимом возникновении" и "Критическое исследование учения о зависимом возникновении"). Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2004

14. Донец А. М. "Герменевтика Буддизма" (краткое изложение на основе переводов с тибетского учебника великого Цокапы "Правильно изложенная суть - трактат, открывающий прямой и интерпретируемый смыслы слов [Будды]" и учебника Кунчен Чжамьян Шадбы "Критическое исследование трактата, открывающего…"). Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2006

15. Донец А. М. "Буддийское учение о медитативных состояниях в дацанской литературе" (развернутое изложение на основе перевода с тибетского учебников Гедун Дандара). Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2007

16. Донец А. М. "Пути Сутр и Тантр в тибетском Буддизме" (переводы с тибетского учебника Кончок Чжигме Ванпо "Прекрасное украшение трех Колесниц - руководство к путям и этапам" и учебника Агван Балдана "Описание ступеней и путей четырех тантрийских систем великого сокровенного Учения, делающего ясными тантрийские тексты"). Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2007

17. Донец А. М. "Введение в Мадхъямику" (перевод с тибетского трактата Чандракирти "Введение в Мадхъямику (Мадхъямакаватара) с автокомментариями). С-Петербург, Евразия, 2004

18. Донец А. М. "Драгоценное ожерелье учений философских школ" (перевод с тибетского учебника Кончок Чжигме Ванпо). Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БЦ "Ринпоче-Багша", 2005

19. Гелонг Тензин Гонпо, Гелонг Тензин Чойзин. "Тексты для ежедневных практик". Москва, ИД "Икар", 2004

Ссылки на словарь:

Форум "Дхарма":

http://dharma.org.ru/board/post65796.html#65796

Sendspace:

Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/9zqde4

Download Link in HTML (for use in web sites, myspace, blogs, etc): 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/9zqde4

Download Link in Forum code (for use in phpBB, vBulletin, etc):
http://www.sendspace.com/file/9zqde4

----------

Kening (12.05.2009), punk (19.04.2009), Tenzin Tuji (03.06.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.04.2009), Баир Борис (18.01.2010), Гелег (18.04.2009), Иван Денисов (07.01.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (18.04.2009)

----------


## Гелег

Вот еще словари, один правда на английском. 
Hope this helps!

----------

Jambal Dorje (27.01.2010), Kening (12.05.2009), punk (19.04.2009), Tenzin Tuji (03.06.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.04.2009), Иван Денисов (07.01.2011), Ильят (18.04.2009)

----------


## Ильят

Исправления:

стр. 13; `jig tshogs tu lta ba (`jig lta), satkayadrsti - взгляд на совокупность разрушимого

Вместо: Тождественно по смыслу: начальное неведение (thog ma`I ma rig pa)

Следует: Также подразделяется на два: взгляд на совокупность разрушимого как начальное неведение (thog ma`I ma rig pa) - взгляд на совокупность разрушимого в потоке обычного индивида, не совершенствующегося; и взгляд на совокупность разрушимого, не относящийся к начальному неведению - взгляд святого (врожденный) или обычного индивида (врожденный и приобретенный), который пребывает в нейтральности по отношению к накоплению деяний санскары (находящийся на пути совершенствования и отдающий заслуги от реализации практики на обретение Просветления).

----------

Kening (12.05.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.04.2009)

----------


## Ильят

Последний вариант словаря. Исправленный и дополненный 

File Name: словарь. обновляемый.doc 
Size: 1.75MB 

Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/ft5c98 

Download Link in HTML (for use in web sites, myspace, blogs, etc): 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ft5c98 

Download Link in Forum code (for use in phpBB, vBulletin, etc): 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ft5c98

----------

Сергей Хос (07.01.2011)

----------


## Ильят

Такой же вариант словаря, но удобнее для дисерча и лингво 

File Name: словарь измененный.doc
Size: 1.61MB

Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/bmggjs

Download Link in HTML (for use in web sites, myspace, blogs, etc): 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/bmggjs

Download Link in Forum code (for use in phpBB, vBulletin, etc): 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/bmggjs

----------


## Сергей Хос

> thog ma`I ma rig pa


Ильят, у Вас в Ворде в параметрах автозамены стоит замена i на I. Уберите ее, тогда он не будет делать ma`I.

----------


## Ильят

Не могу найти в Ворде автозамену.
Я вручную меняю I на i

----------

